# Anyone know of trainers in NWGA?



## SophieGSD (Feb 6, 2012)

Just wondering if anyone knows of any schutzhund trainers in northwestern Georgia.

My girl is 2 1/2 years now, and is bored with farm life. Since we live in a rural area that sometimes has creeps, I'd like to have her trained for schutzhund and/or protection.

Looking for somewhere that won't break my wallet too bad either.

_Supposedly_ there is a guy up here in Rock Spring, GA that trains and certifies German Shepherds, but I can't find him. My mother said she saw him in Tractor Supply a few months ago during a rabies clinic and talked to him, but didn't get his number and couldn't recall his name. (How helpful, right?)

Thanks!


----------



## northgashepherds (Feb 23, 2013)

Coal Mountain Schutzhund Club (in Cumming) is the only schutzhund club I know of in North GA. I took my dog there a few times; I really liked the trainer, just couldn't afford it. I'd really recommend the club/trainer, though.


----------



## SophieGSD (Feb 6, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

You are up there in the NW GA... closer to TN. You may want to look to see if there are any clubs in the Chattanooga TN area?

Also have you done some research on the sport of SchH and what it entails...just in case so you know what to expect?


----------



## SophieGSD (Feb 6, 2012)

Yeah, I looked for clubs in Chattanooga, but couldn't find any that were owner/dog teams. Seems most are just breeder/trainers that take the dog for a while and train it, instead of training the dog and owner together, which is what I'd rather have.

But yes, I've done a lot of research, watched a lot of YouTube videos on training classes, and read a lot of articles. I'm doing my homework on this, don't worry!


----------

